# Cooked hedgehog...



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

... is what I will have by the end of this week, unless I figure out a way to bring down the temperature.

Bit of a heatwave in Toronto: yesterday it was *31C/87F* in my house (!!)... On Thursday it will be 35C/95F outside, but is supposed to feel like *46C/115F* with the humidity (!!!!!!!!!)

I don't have air conditioning.

I'm putting ice packs in Misha's cage (a.k.a. frozen water bottles), and they melt in under an hour. Which means while I'm at work, and overnight, his cage gets super hot again. He's taken to sleeping under the fleece, on the coroplast.

I'm picking up ceramic tiles today on the way home, and will be making rice bag ice packs this evening. I'm hoping they keep the cold in a bit longer than regular ice packs, because regular ice packs just melt in no time.

Is there anything else I can do to cool him down???? Any and all suggestions welcome.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Well, you could always invest in a portable room air conditioner. They can be a little pricey, but then neither of your have to suffer - just sit in the cool room and enjoy!  A more economical solution would be to use an oscillating fan and turn it to high. You can also make a gheto air conditioner out of them by putting a portable/folding stand in front of it and placing some of your ice packs on there so it blows cold air.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

I found these handy gadgets last week. They are flat 1/4 inch thick-ish freezer packs. They are 10" x 12", easy to store in the freezer. I have not used them yet (I wanted to ask here if they would be ok) but when I bought them idea was to use under fleece at one end of cage on super hot days (or in my dogs case under her blaket in her bed) I don't recall paying more than a couple $ for them but they are sure looked handy. I imagine several stacked would stay cool a while. This is the one http://www.dollarama.com/ they have a store locator on the site. They must carry most of the same things at various stores because their name in on most packaging.


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

Nebular said:


> Well, you could always invest in a portable room air conditioner.


I've considered this, and then looked up prices, and they go for $350-$600... which is way more than I can afford. I can't get a window one, either - we live in a very very old house, with ancient double-panelled windows that can't accommodate a window air con unit, unfortunately.



Nebular said:


> You can also make a gheto air conditioner out of them by putting a portable/folding stand in front of it and placing some of your ice packs on there so it blows cold air.


Bahaha, I like that idea. I think I'll try it.



Hissy-Fit-Hazel said:


> I found these handy gadgets last week. They are flat 1/4 inch thick-ish freezer packs. They are 10" x 12", easy to store in the freezer. I have not used them yet (I wanted to ask here if they would be ok) but when I bought them idea was to use under fleece at one end of cage on super hot days (or in my dogs case under her blaket in her bed) I don't recall paying more than a couple $ for them but they are sure looked handy. I imagine several stacked would stay cool a while. This is the one http://www.dollarama.com/ they have a store locator on the site. They must carry most of the same things at various stores because their name in on most packaging.


I like how flat these are! I'm going to check the Dollarama near me and see if they carry any.

Thank you both!

Operation Hedgehog Cooldown in full effect.


----------



## tokihog (Jan 28, 2011)

I have been having the same problem that you are for almost a month now. We have no ac and our town house does not have ANY air flow at all. It is always hotter in out house than it is outside so it has been in the upper 80's . I have several ice packs that I leave with Toki during the day and at night. They are the really big ice packs and I wrap them in a paper towel to catch the water when they melt. They don't last all day but the bigger ones do last longer. I also put his tile in the freezer for about half an hour and then give it back to him

There have been a few times were it has been so hot we have taken him to a friends house (with lovely ac) so that he can be cool at night. If you have anyone with a cool house and space for a hedge cage maybe you can send your hog on a sleep over?

I am lucky that we have a basement and it is almost always 77.7 so that is where Toki is now.

As for the portable ac they run about $300 or you can find a window unit for around $100. I have vertical windows and a vertical ac will cost just as much as a portable.

Good luck!


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm in hamilton so I completley understand your pain. Those flat ice packs seem like a good idea. I wish - could help. I have a small a/c in my bachler appt. The flat icepacks should last longer though


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

Could you try making a really old school swamp cooler? All you would need is a floor fan with a wet sheet on the front. I've heard that these work great, but I've never used one. (Just thought I'd throw that out there, it could be a really cheap alternative to a/c...)


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

CoxMD said:


> Could you try making a really old school swamp cooler? All you would need is a floor fan with a wet sheet on the front. I've heard that these work great, but I've never used one. (Just thought I'd throw that out there, it could be a really cheap alternative to a/c...)






 same sort of thing in a cooler version on you tube (geez you can see anything there lol!)


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I hear you!!

I'm in Hamilton too!! 

And I got those ice packs from the dollarama, they are in the seasonal isle, they sell them for picnic baskets, and they are FANTASTIC! they are about 1/4-1/2 " thick. I put them under the gerbil house, hug them on the couch, and wrap them in fleece and tuck them along the side or top of the hedgie house. 

They last about 2-3 hours, which is way better than any other ice bricks I've tried. 

My co-worker just told me about the impending heat for Thursday... I'm contemplating a sick day to stay home from work to turn the portable a/c on for Daisy (hedgie) and my 3 cats. One of whom is 20 and had a stroke 8 weeks ago. (I live in an older apt and am antsy about leaving the a/c on when I'm not home, yes it's silly).

Oh and I've read about this techique of a sleeping house made out of 2 tereacotta plant pots and wet sand.. I actually got 2 pots to make one for Daisy if need be. Again dollarama to the resuce for that.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Same problem too! I'm in Toronto and we are on the third floor of a triplex which makes our unit much hotter then the others :x . We have a protable air con unit in our living room and it still doesn't get un der 79 degrees. The hedgies were in the spare room in the back of the hosue where its even hotter, well over 89 so i was putting ice packs in their cage. 
The same dilema is they would melt in an our while I was at work so I decided to move both their cages in the living room where its cooler. Hopefully this heat wave is over soon!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It's too bad none of you were in Kingston last week. I gave away a portable a/c on freecycle. Still getting emails from people wanting it. :lol: 

We have central a/c but being an old old house, the cool doesn't reach upstairs. Our hedgies have to have their own window a/c because it get so hot upstairs. 

Keep hedgies cage on the floor where it is the coolest. Close all east and south facing windows and blinds until about 4pm, then close the west and south blinds and windows. If you don't have thick blinds, hand comforters in the south windows to block out the heat. Sun coming in will heat your house up. Closing up the house in the heat of the day, and opening all windows once the sun goes down, will keep the house cooler. 

Yeah, Thursday is supposed to be insane in southern Ontario. Thank goodness for a/c. :lol:


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions!



Quinn said:


> Hopefully this heat wave is over soon!


I hope so, too! Now the forecast has been updated to say thursday will be 37C (98.6F), but will feel like 48C (118F) with the humidity. GAH :shock:



Nancy said:


> It's too bad none of you were in Kingston last week. I gave away a portable a/c on freecycle. Still getting emails from people wanting it.


Haha, no wonder. An a/c is worth its weight in gold right about now. I wish I had been in Kingston last week!!

I stopped by a hardware store and bought a giant slab of ceramic tile (over 1ft x 1ft), and as soon as I got home, popped it in the fridge. Then took it out after an hour, put it in Misha's cage, covered it with a blanket, and plopped him on it.

Also, made two rice bags yesterday to serve as gentle icepacks. And also have a fan running in the room, not pointing at Misha, but instead just circulating the air a bit. And will go to Dollarama today and see about those flat ice packs.

His cage is on the floor and there is no direct sunlight in the room.

Still, it was 88 overnight, and I think that's why he ate only 4 kibble (in addition to 4 crickets and 8 mealies, but still, not good. If this continues, I'll have to syringe-feed him a bit).

In 3 days we're off on vacation and he'll be going to stay with my parents - who, thankfully, do have air conditioning. And then when we're back, I think we're getting a window air con. I realized that my bedroom has slightly different windows than the rest of the house, and I could actually fit a unit in there. I found one for $190 in Walmart, which is reasonable.

Come onnnn heat wave... go away.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Canadian tire has an a/c for $119 if they still have any left.

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/browse/3 ... ?locale=en

Make certain if you get one that you get a digital which this one is. They keep a more consistent temperature.


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks Nancy! That's a nice one, and a really great price! Though, you're right, in this heat wave there's a high chance they don't have them anymore. I'll go and check today, luckily I have a Canadian Tire store right near my work.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

I've had a couple chances to use those flat ice packs this week....for my dog I wrapped fleece around it twice and set it in her dog bed. Lasted 5 hrs and was still ice inside when I removed it! I imagine this is because there was foam under it but she laid on it the entire 5 hrs loving the thing. 

Hazels lasted the same length of time under her liner (not super thick-one layer fleece one flannel)at one end of her cage. Although still cold her's was liquid inside after 5 hrs. The nice thing tho was her cage stayed a 78-79 while the room was a gross 86! Her cage is wooden with screened front tho so holds temp well. I'll have to try wrapping hers in fleece too and see if it will last even longer.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Once your heat insanity is over, please come back and share what worked best! I'm very fortunate to have A/C and also live in Oregon (apparently the only place NOT dying of heat?) but it'd still be good to have a list of what has worked for people.


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm baaaaack... Nova Scotia was amazing, and I just wanted to stay there forever, swimming in the ocean and eating seafood non-stop. 

But, I'm glad I'm back because I did miss Misha  

And on that note, temperature update! The day before we left, Thursday, was 38C, 48C with the humidex. Will stayed home to change Misha's rice ice packs every few hours. On Wednesday night he ate only 4 kibble (!!), which is all kinds of ridiculous. I was starting to get concerned that heat has nothing to do with his minimal appetite. 

Needn't have worried. 

My parents took care of him for the week I was away, and they have a/c. While at their house, Misha consistently ate 3-4 crickets, 6-7 mealies and about 50 kibble a night. So, if anyone is wondering whether heat can make their hedgies eat a lot less, the answer is yes, yes it totally can. 

Still hot back in our house though, and Walmart and Canadian Tire are all sold out of window air conditioners. Obviously. So, we're back to rice ice packs, and cool ceramic tiles. Misha's a lot more sprawly, but seems to still be eating an okay amount. Can't wait till the heat breaks. 

In conclusion, what works best is air conditioning. Ice packs and cold ceramic tiles are okay, but not ideal. Loss of appetite in heat can happen. I need to go invest in some of those Dollarama ice packs before they're all sold out, too!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Yup, we need to get more of those dollarama ice packs too.

But must admit that day it hit 48 with the humidex here I snapped and set up a portable a/c unit in our bedroom. Right between the hedgie cage and the bed as that's the only place it'll go. I've not turned it off since that day, set it at 85 though. hahahah. Daisy seems REALLY happy and comfortable, and my asthmatic cat Max hasn't gone too far from the unit since it's been on. He sits in front of it and coo's, enjoyes all the cool air blowing right in his face.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I just wanted to say that I really appreciated this thread today. The first time I read through it I thought "nice to know, but I have a/c & don't need it". 
Well, came home from work today & our house was hot. Our a/c quit working! Hedgie room got up to 91! Thanks to all the ideas here, I got it down a few degrees by using a huge fan, some ice (thaw'd a chicken for dinner tomorrow too!), wet sheet & ice packs. 
24 hour a/c dude just left. All humans & hedgies are hot & tired & miserable. Was too hot for cuddle/snuggle time, so I just let them wander around on the wood & tile floor. Pepper had a ball. Got a couple adorable pictures of Zoey in her tube, on her back with just her back feet & butt sticking out. So, at least there was something good that came of it. :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I hereby swear I will never complain about snow and cold again. Amen.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

:lol: I thought the same thing when my friend informed me that typical temperatures in Kansas (where I'm going next week) are around 106 degrees. :shock: I haven't even dealt well with the highs being in the mid-90's here! I think I'll stay in Michigan forever and deal with the winters. :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It's been ridiculous here the past week. Hot during the day and cool at night. We've had a/c on during the day and off at night because it gets so cool the a/c doesn't run and then the house gets stuffy. Wednesday night I had to put the heater on in the hedgie room because the temperature was at 74 when I was heading to bed and I knew it would be way down before morning. Thankfully Miss Penelope was finished her quarantine so I moved her into the hedgie room or else I would have had to give her heating as well. Ridiculous weather but rather typical for August around here.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Here's how Zoey beat the heat yesterday. In the cool plastic of her tunnel. Monkey must have been watching as her look-out. :lol:


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

:lol: 

I Love Zoey!!!!


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

PJM said:


>


Interesting method. :? :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: Yeah, she's always been a bit silly. But the a/c was only broken for 1 day, so she's back to the cuddle house. She was dreaming too, as those little legs would move. Was absolutely precious. Poor, hot hedgie.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

What an adorable little hedgie bum and feet. She is adorable from both ends. :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Nancy said:


> What an adorable little hedgie bum and feet. She is adorable from both ends. :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Loki (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Cooked hedgehog?*

I am in Seattle. This is my first hedgehog. Loki is 8 months old. The pet store we got him from said he had to have a heater in his cage and it should be kept at about 80 degrees. This week is the hottest it has been here but our house stays a few degrees cooler than outside. The hottest it has been inside is 80 degrees and we keep it heated to about 70 degrees in the winter in here anyway. None of his behaviour, eating or drinking habits have changed. He eats about an eight of a cup of food every day, drinks about 3oz of water a day, poops normal softish but solid raisin sized brown poop daily and sleeps whenever he is not doing one of those things or being forced to socialize by us. He does not seem to like being played with or touched at all but we take him out at least 20 min every evening anyway. He is in the living room and gets light when its light and dark at night.
We are going out of town this weekend and it is supposed to be in the high 80's. Should I be unplugging his heater?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

lol Zoey has the right idea :lol: :lol: 

We have air conditioning but during times when ac broke it helped to hang a damp sheet over the windows or doors and turn a fan on  I'm lucky so far and haven't had to deal with hedgies in that situation yet but it worked really good for the people and our dog.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

PJM said:


> Here's how Zoey beat the heat yesterday. In the cool plastic of her tunnel. Monkey must have been watching as her look-out. :lol:


OH!  That's adorable! I love little hedgie butts. CUTE!! :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thanks!!


----------

